# 18-Kanal LED Lauflicht ohne IC



## E-Michl (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Ich suche vergeblich im Internet eine Schaltung für LED Lauflichtschaltung *ohne* IC, finde nur Müll.
Also rein mit eletronischen Bauteilen (Transistor, Widerstand usw.), kann jemand bitte helfen? Nach Möglichkeit mit bis zu 18 LED´s und Poti für die Geschwindigkeitseinstellung.


----------



## mariob (28 Dezember 2012)

Jo,
nimm ne SPS Deines geringsten Mißtrauens, mit entsprechenden E/As ungefähr 18 Widerstände plus LEDs und schon isses fertich. Kann man sogar noch mehr als nur schnödes Lauflicht mit machen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 Dezember 2012)

Wenn du es quasi digital aufbauen willst, könntest du ein Schieberegister mit diskret aufgebauten bistabilen Kippschaltungen aka D-Flip-Flops aufbauen.
Als Taktgenerator für dieses Schieberegister brauchst du dann noch eine astabile Kippstufe.

Und man braucht noch eine Logik über die die Schaltung das erste Bit vorne rein bekommt, bzw. es wieder reinschiebt wenn es hinten rausgefallen ist.

Für die genannten Einzelkomponenten findest du im Internet reichlich Schaltungen wie diese mit Transistoren aufzubauen sind.

Für 18 LEDs wird das aber schon ein ordentlicher Transistorverhau.


----------



## mariob (28 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
man kann auch Glimmlampen nehmen, da wird es noch einfacher.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Cassandra (28 Dezember 2012)

Elektromechanisch wäre in dem Fall am einfachsten.   

 Nimm einen Modellbahn-Motor, rüste den mit einem Getriebe aus und schalte die 18 Lämpchen über Nocken auf der langsam drehenden Scheibe...


----------



## dalbi (28 Dezember 2012)

Hi,



E-Michl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich suche vergeblich im Internet eine Schaltung für LED Lauflichtschaltung *ohne* IC, finde nur Müll.
> Also rein mit eletronischen Bauteilen (Transistor, Widerstand usw.), kann jemand bitte helfen? Nach Möglichkeit mit bis zu 18 LED´s und Poti für die Geschwindigkeitseinstellung.



warum unbedingt mit Transistoren, gibt doch so schöne Chips?

http://www.dieelektronikerseite.de/Circuits/Lauflicht.htm

Gruss Daniel


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2012)

dalbi schrieb:


> ...
> warum unbedingt mit Transistoren, gibt doch so schöne Chips?
> ...


Für mich klingt es nach einer Hausaufgabe mit der Prämisse es ohne ICs aufzubauen.

Ich würde für so eine Aufgabe eher zu eine µC greifen. Anstatt mir die Hobbywerkstatt mit unzähligen ICs voll zu stopfen, programmiere ich doch lieber einen ATmega32 (oder einen 8er) und gut ist.


----------



## Deltal (29 Dezember 2012)

Also in der Schule würde man halt eine Kippstufe aus Transistoren aufbauen, aber 18 Leds? Da muss jemand aber stark den Unterricht gestört haben um so eine Folter-Aufgabe zu erhalten.

Mit Schieberegister-ICs kann man soetwas schon ganz praktisch aufbauen, auch wenn man erstmal etwas Zeit investieren muss um Datenblätter zu studieren usw. Dafür ist der Aufbau solch einer Schaltung relativ simpel.

Heute wäre wirklich ein Microcontroller das einfachste, gerade wenn man noch etwas am Timing einstellen will. Aber ohne Erfahrung und nötige Hardware würde das bei solch einem Projekt schon wieder über das Ziel hinausschießen.


----------



## E-Michl (2 Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute und ein gutes neues Jahr.

Ich dank euch für die Beantwortung. Mir ist auch klar, das so was leichter programmiert wird (SPS, Logo, usw).
Das ist für meinen Sohn, der hat dies als Schulaufgabe erhalten.... versteh ich auch nicht was das soll.


----------

